# HRD Certification Testing - Beaumont, TX



## SHARON E. AVILA (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Certification testing is scheduled for October 20th, 2013 in Beaumont, Texas for anyone interested. I've attached additional information but if you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly. 
Thanks!

Sharon


----------

